# "Virtual" Ice Cream Social



## DaveSoMD (Jun 17, 2010)

Okay all, as the heat starts to hit all of us.. we need a good old fashion ice cream social.  

What is your favorite flavor of ice cream? 

Favorite topping? 


Anyone have any memories of going to ice cream socials? 


Me: Vanilla with hot fudge, whipped cream, nuts and a cherry...traditional sundae.  We used to have ice cream socials every summer at my grade school put on my the park department.  The school had a huge play ground, play field and a swimming pool.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 17, 2010)

Dave
I like what you suggested but I'll try something different I'd like one scoop of each chocolate,strawberry, vanilla with chocolate syrup,a big banana, whipped cream, nuts and a cherry on top...
kades


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jun 17, 2010)

I use to get this ice cream at a place called Larry's. It was coffee ice cream with cinnamon crunch strusel ribboned throughout in a wonderful waffle come. My DH and I use to go there in the evenings and go walk on the beach.


----------



## Alix (Jun 17, 2010)

OK, I'm going to have a banana split. One banana, cut in half, two scoops of chocolate ice cream, large amounts of caramel goo poured over top, hot fudge poured over that, and then a handful of peanut M&Ms to top it all off. 

I think I'll just sit here on the deck, kadesma on one side and Dave on the other, scarfing my sundae. Enjoying the summer sun you guys? Mmmmmmm this sundae ROCKS!


----------



## babetoo (Jun 17, 2010)

no ice cream socials but home made ice cream on my grandmas porch in rodgersville ala. usually peach or strawberry all grown on the farm. never had any as good since. i do love a really rich vanilla ice cream with hot fudge, hold the nuts and topped with  whipped cream. don't even need the cherry on top. grandmas was made with old fashioned crank. when temp is 104 ice cream is heaven.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 17, 2010)

We have a restaurant here that has a banana split special one night a week, bring your own banana and you get the rest of the split for cheap!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 17, 2010)

When I was growing up, hot fudge sundaes were a special treat. 

I'll have a hot fudge sundae with coffee ice cream, whipped cream and nuts.  I'll just sit here on the deck if someone will help me up later.


----------



## Alix (Jun 17, 2010)

Oooo! Andy, here's your coffee ice cream with whipped cream...what kind of nuts would you like? I have pecans, walnuts and peanuts.

Wyogal, bring that banana up to our deck and we'll throw together the best virtual sundae you can imagine. 

babetoo, is it really 104 there? Whew!


----------



## babetoo (Jun 17, 2010)

Alix said:


> Oooo! Andy, here's your coffee ice cream with whipped cream...what kind of nuts would you like? I have pecans, walnuts and peanuts.
> 
> Wyogal, bring that banana up to our deck and we'll throw together the best virtual sundae you can imagine.
> 
> babetoo, is it really 104 there? Whew!


 
sorry i did jump around on this thread. i meant to say 104 on grannys porch in ala. in the summer. the farm is gone now. my grandma is deceased. it it just a lovely memory. she even had a swing on the porch. all the aunts and uncles lived on the farm in separate houses. my sis and i were there to avoid the big city crowds because of polio. really dates me huh.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 17, 2010)

This is shaping up to be lots of fun I'll brig some pecans that I've candied and some chocolate covered cones...Get ready Dave so far you're out numbered
         Women rock       kades


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 18, 2010)

Ooooo can I come, i'll bring some french vanilla icecream, caramel sauce, and toffee pieces....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 18, 2010)

French Vanilla with hot fudge and brownies.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 18, 2010)

let's see, my favorite ice cream is..butter brickle and mint chocolate chip and vanilla and chocolate and rocky road and sherbet..

never went to an ice cream social, but have many fond memories of the family going Christmas shopping at the downtown Lazarus department store in Columbus Ohio and having their pecan balls...vanilla ice cream rolled in roasted pecans and covered with a fudge sauce


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 18, 2010)

Don't know what prompted it but I was just remebering an ice cream that the little local dairy store had when I was growing up, it was called Blue Hawaiian. I don't remember what was in it, I must have been like 7 or 8, but it was this great blue color.


----------



## Alix (Jun 18, 2010)

OOOOO!! I'll bring brownies and M&Ms...warm brownies with cold ice cream on top are to die for yummy!


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 18, 2010)

Alix said:


> OOOOO!! I'll bring brownies and M&Ms...warm brownies with cold ice cream on top are to die for yummy!



Alix you are playing with my emotions now.... YUMMMMMY.... Warm oooey gooey brownies.... Can I make homemade vanilla sugar whipped cream too...


----------



## Alix (Jun 18, 2010)

OMG! Now YOU are playing with me! I figure since this is "virtual" we can do anything we want to do. So yep! I want me some of that vanilla sugar whipped cream! I think I also want to pour some caramel Bailey's over my sundae. Mmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 18, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Ooooo can I come, i'll bring some french vanilla icecream, caramel sauce, and toffee pieces....


love toffee bits so good on vanilla ice cream...I'm going to try making some lavender ice cream...hoping it's lucious
kades


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 18, 2010)

WalMart has Bryers for $1.89 a "half-gallon" so I have on hand vanilla, chocolate, coffee, fried ice cream, mint chocolate chip, grasshopper pie, strawberry, and peach and I have the perfect spot for the social....


----------



## Alix (Jun 18, 2010)

OK if we are airing our secret stashes of ice cream I'll put my list up here. 

4L vanilla
4L chocolate
2L Lifesavers
2L Rolo
2L Maple Walnut
2L Chocolate extreme
1 bottle chocolate syrup
1 bottle caramel syrup
various sprinkles

Can you tell there are some ice cream addicts in my house?


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 18, 2010)

same here..usually don't keep that much but at over 1/2 off I can't resist not stocking up.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 18, 2010)

kadesma said:


> love toffee bits so good on vanilla ice cream...I'm going to try making some lavender ice cream...hoping it's lucious
> kades



Get some dry ice and send it my way so I can let you know if it's good enough, i'm good at tasting.... Really I am....


----------



## luvs (Jun 18, 2010)

i'm bringing mint (& graham, smushed-in.)


----------



## PattY1 (Jun 19, 2010)

I'll have a Banana Split w/ chocolate, vanilla and strawberry ice cream. Fresh strawberries on the strawberry ice cream, caramel on the the vanilla and hot fudge on the chocolate. Whipped cream, wet nuts and cherries on top.
Orange Crush Float for dessert.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 21, 2010)

We have a few new rByer's flavors on the menu:

Mint Chocolate Chip
Snickers
Reese's Peanut Butter Cup
Cherry Vanilla
Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough


----------



## Alix (Jun 21, 2010)

I forgot to mention my Haagen Daz Maple walnut and the mocha fudge almond. I hid those, but I'm willing to share with y'all!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 23, 2010)

oh man, i haven't had maple walnut in years!!! if i had 1 go to ice cream without any sides, sauces, or toppings, it would be maple walnut. either that or ben and jerry's chubby hubby.

but for a sundae, i'd like a "kiss" sundae from friendly's. it's fun to order one from a cute waitress as well. "i'd like a kiss, please". 

it's 3 scoops of french vanilla, topped with marshmallow and chocolate sauces, whipped cream, and mini hershey's kisses.

ok, so, how much ice cream has anyone eaten in one sitting? 

i once was challenged to a "jim dandy" eating contest at friendly's when i was a kid. a jim dandy is a type of bananas split: 5 scoops of ice cream, strawberry, pineapple, marshmallow & chocolate topping, a split-fresh banana, sprinkles & walnuts.

i won eating 5 of them.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Get some dry ice and send it my way so I can let you know if it's good enough, i'm good at tasting.... Really I am....


Still have'nt made my ice cream.Made just plain vanilla for fathers day. We bought a soft serve machine that dipenses small goodies into the ice cream. Boy did the kids have a blast with tiny M&M's and sprinkles.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2010)

buckytom said:


> oh man, i haven't had maple walnut in years!!! if i had 1 go to ice cream without any sides, sauces, or toppings, it would be maple walnut. either that or ben and jerry's chubby hubby.
> 
> but for a sundae, i'd like a "kiss" sundae from friendly's. it's fun to order one from a cute waitress as well. "i'd like a kiss, please".
> 
> ...


Good Lord Bucky, i'd never eat ice cream again after thatI bet it was fun tho
kades


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jun 23, 2010)

One of my extra families (yes, I have extra families due to having many close childhood friends) used to take me out to an icecream joint in Chicago called Zephyrs. I was a big boy (adult football player size at 12). They would order a rootbeer float for me that came in a water pitcher. It was gooooooood and I always finished it.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 23, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> One of my extra families (yes, I have extra families due to having many close childhood friends) used to take me out to an icecream joint in Chicago called Zephyrs. I was a big boy (adult football player size at 12). They would order a rootbeer float for me that came in a water pitcher. It was gooooooood and I always finished it.


 
I remember The Zephyr!  and also the Dove store on the South Side. (Did y'all know Dove Bars come from Chicago?)

But my best memories are of ice cream socials and the big churn my uncles' used to make ice cream on the farm in the summertime.  As a kid, my favorite flavor was always strawberry, and my favorite sundae was Strawberry.  

Nowadays, French Vanilla is probably my over-all favorite, followed closely by Buttered Pecan.  In season, I love to make Fresh Strawberry, Fresh Peach and Lavender Caramel.  In the fall/winter, it's Maple Walnut and Prune Armagnac.

I prefer Hot Butterscotch to Hot Fudge, too....


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 23, 2010)

Though I never liked ise cream I used to love to go ice cream parlor with my grandfather, he would eat my ise cream and I would drink his soda. 

Actually I recently found ise cream I like, well it's not real ise vream, it is dairy free sorbet of a sort. Pomagranet chip from Whole Foods, oh my I can eat the whole thing. Weird.


----------



## Linda123 (Jun 23, 2010)

Butter Brickle....it's been forever since I've had a taste...Butter Pecan is a close second and then maybe Butter Almond....


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 23, 2010)

Linda123 said:


> Butter Brickle....it's been forever since I've had a taste...Butter Pecan is a close second and then maybe Butter Almond....


 

LOL, Butter Brickle, I was raised on it...Hall's Drive In, Cambridge Ohio, Route 22, they still serve it


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't think I have ever had Butter Brickle ice cream.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> Though I never liked ise cream I used to love to go ice cream parlor with my grandfather, he would eat my ise cream and I would drink his soda.
> 
> Actually I recently found ise cream I like, well it's not real ise vream, it is dairy free sorbet of a sort. Pomagranet chip from Whole Foods, oh my I can eat the whole thing. Weird.


Charlie, That sounds so good. I love pommegranites. I miss my dad bringing them to .Now then I buy them but its not the same
kades


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 23, 2010)

Now, only if I knew how to spell iCe cream it would even be better.
I also love Pomegranates.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jun 24, 2010)

Spelling is over rated.


----------



## Linda123 (Jun 24, 2010)

Dont yuo maen spelin is ovre raeted?


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 24, 2010)

Gimme a chocolate malt, extra malt please.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 24, 2010)

gelato, I need some!


----------



## Janet H (Jun 24, 2010)

Vanilla - the real stuff. 2 scoops.
Butterscotch on one, dark chocolate on the other and toasted pecans on both,
and a fresh gaufrette stuck in each.

Yum...


----------



## Alix (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh dear lord...gelato, the most incredible indulgent treat ever.

Ken and I went for gelato last week and he had coffee and chocolate, I had raspberry and blood orange. I think I could eat gelato all day everyday if allowed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 25, 2010)

Alix said:


> Oh dear lord...gelato, the most incredible indulgent treat ever.
> 
> Ken and I went for gelato last week and he had coffee and chocolate, I had raspberry and blood orange. I think I could eat gelato all day everyday if allowed.


 
The place here makes Tiramisu Gelato, it is fantastic.  However, I am partial to the Pistachio Gelato.

This morning I want a big scoop of orange sherbet with a bit of dark chocolate syrup on top.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 26, 2010)

there's a gelateria on 76th and broadway that i've been wanting to try. on hot summer nights, the line stretches half way up the block, the best kind of review a place in nyc can get.

a funny article on "grom":

Grom Gelato: The New Drug | Serious Eats


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Jun 27, 2010)

For me, I will mixed the ice with fruits like strawberry, cherry, grapes, pineapple and other cocktail fruit together with crushed ice and milk.


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd like dark chocolate ice cream with peanut butter sauce followed with whipped cream, peanuts, and a cherry.  

This thread reminds me of making ice cream when I was very young.  My mother decided the peaches were "too pretty" to mash up, so she simply sliced them.  The result was more or less vanilla ice cream with peach-flavored frozen "rocks."

~Kathleen


----------

